# Top guards in nation



## DeeItUp32 (Dec 14, 2007)

Regardless of team or conference affiliation, who are the top guards in the country?

The two that come to my mind that might be out of the collective conscious right now are Drew Neitzel of MSU and Brian Roberts of Dayton.

Thoughts?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Wayne Ellington


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

DJ Augustin


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dyson
Morgan
Singletary
Lawson
Deonta Vaughn
Scottie Reynolds
Terrence Williams
Edgar Sosa


Thats in addition to the names already mentioned


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nick Calathes is the best passer in all of college basketball. Yes he does turn the ball over quite a bit but as a pure passer he has no equal in all of college ball.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Nick Calathes is the best passer in all of college basketball. Yes he does turn the ball over quite a bit but as a pure passer he has no equal in all of college ball.


Flynn's a pretty damn good passer, but I digress. I love Calathes' game... he rebounds, can shoot the ball, and obviously his passing is unparalelled. It'll be interesting to see what his draft stock is down the line. He's tremendously skilled, but not very athletic. He is 6'6, though, so that makes up for it a little.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Top 20

1. Jamont Gordon (why does no one talk about him?)
2. DJ Augistin 
3. Brian Roberts (glad he was mentioned bc I'll admit I wouldve forgotten about him but he's been special)
4. Eric Gordon
5. Drew Neitzel
6. Brandon Rush
7. Tywon Lawson
8. Shan Foster
9. Wayne Ellington 
10. Chris Douglass-Roberts
11. Derrick Rose
12. OJ Mayo
13. Greivis Vaszquez 
14. Jon Wallace
15. Deonta Vaughn (great #'s)
16. Darren Collison (man a bit low huh?; probably should be higher)
17. Sean Singletary
18. Mario Chalmers
19. Levance Fields (he was too good not to mention)
20. Scottie Reynolds


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Edgar Sosa? Are you kidding me? That guy hurts Louisville more than he helps them.

Everyone always talks about Gordon being one of the top NBA guard prospects but I don't see it. I've only seem him play against both Miami schools this season, and I wasn't impressed. He's a lousy deep shooter.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Yea that list was hilarious. It's HB though. What do you expect?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Gtown07 said:


> Yea that list was hilarious.


Why's that? I don't believe he was ranking 1. 2. 3.....


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gtown07 said:


> Top 20
> 
> 1. Jamont Gordon (why does no one talk about him?)
> 2. DJ Augistin
> ...


No Sherron Collins, or Mick Calathes?


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

TM said:


> Why's that? I don't believe he was ranking 1. 2. 3.....


His list included Terrence Williams who plays small forward although I guess you can consider him a SG...Regardless his list included players who are solid-bad...if those are the first guys that come to mind when you think of the best players in the country you haven't watched a lot of ball this year.


----------



## PM Thor (Oct 27, 2003)

I am still partial to Drew Lavender for Xavier. He might not get the numbers of some other guards, but I haven't seen another guard out there who runs a better offense while still being a very worrisome scorer for defenses. Numbers? You want numbers?

PPG-12.4
Assist to TO-4.9 to 1.7
3pt 43%
FT 89% (Top 5 on the leaderboard).

Now, couple that with the fact that X has 6 players averaging over 10 points a game, and I would say that when Drew is on the floor, he makes his teammates better. What else would you want from a PG?

Seriously. Drew Lavender is scary good. 

Oh and Brian Roberts is a great shooter too. But he plays for dayton, so -3 for him.



coolpohle said:


> Everyone always talks about *Gordon* being one of the top NBA guard prospects but I don't see it. I've only seem him play against both Miami schools this season, and I wasn't impressed. He's a lousy deep shooter.


Seeing as how I saw how Gordon got completely frustrated vs Xavier (even though he scored 20, garbage time), I have to agree. Get a lockdown defender on him, and he is slightly above average at best.

That should be taken as a compliment though. He is a frosh for goodness sakes.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

kind of amazing not to have any Jayhawks on any of your top 5, when Kansas maybe has one of the best back courts in NCAA this season


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Nov 18, 2003)

Lavender is very very good. He's the best PG I have seen this year. To say Eric Gordon is a lousy deep shooter is just stupidity though. He can do so much. He scores at will with his penetration ability and gets to the line more than any guard in the nation. I'd have to say his range is the deepest in the country also. I may be a little bias, but this kids a freak and makes Indiana a top team.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

kansasalumn said:


> kind of amazing not to have any Jayhawks on any of your top 5, when Kansas maybe has one of the best back courts in NCAA this season


Yeah I agree here too. When Sherron Collins doesn't start for your team, you know your backcourt is legit.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Jamont Gordon does need more love. He does everything you want and has had an NBA body since conception. I think his receding hairline throws people off.


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

I'd take Jerryd Bayless over at least half the guys mentioned so far. Why he's so off the radar is beyond me.


EDIT: Oh, wait. looks like NBADraft.net agrees with me. They have him ahead of Mayo, as they should.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

azswami said:


> I'd take Jerryd Bayless over at least half the guys mentioned so far. Why he's so off the radar is beyond me


Becuase he's missed, what, like 4 games. As a result, their record looks bad and he's getting no pub. Go to ESPN.com. They have a big write up on the Cats and him in their Weekend Watch thing.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Yeah I agree here too. When Sherron Collins doesn't start for your team, you know your backcourt is legit.


Too bad he is hurting right now. Also Kansas have a couple guards that will become potential stars too Conner Teahan and Tyrell Reed, and redshirt Soph Brady Morningstar. Many have heard about Reed, but not few may know Teahan. He chose to walkon over playing for many Missouri valley and A-10 teams. Do not forget brady Morningstar son of former KU great and NBA player Roger Morningstar. He is redshirting this season as deep on guards. One thing about Bill Self, he will have a top 10 backcourt every year. One of the best guard recruiters I've seen. ala Illionis guards like Dee Brown and others.


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

Rose might not be the best pure point guard right now, but he has the most potential, and there is something about him that screams superstar to me. The kids athleticism is off the charts, and his finishing ability around the basket is Jordan like.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

AlThornton said:


> Rose might not be the best pure point guard right now, but he has the most potential, and there is something about him that screams superstar to me. The kids athleticism is off the charts, and his finishing ability around the basket is Jordan like.


Rose is what makes Memphis a top team (Dorsey as well), but Rose takes it to a whole new level. When he was out of the game today Gonzaga outplayed Memphis. Rose puts constant pressure on a defense when he pushes the ball up the floor in transistion, or in the halfcourt when he blows by people. Gonzaga ran a feakin zone and Rose was disecting it like he was playing a JV squad. He is legit. Also Jeremy Pargo really impressed me. He was the only Gonzaga player who could create anything against the Memphis defense. He is a great ball-handler, very good creator, and a fairly good shooter. IMO right now he has more basketball skill than Rose but Rose's athleticism puts him on a whole other level.


----------



## UltimatePeteMaravich (Jan 29, 2008)

Augistin is one tough sucker...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Tory Jackson is another guy I would throw out there. Great distributor and is one hell of a rebounder for a 6'0" and below PG.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Gtown07 said:


> Yea that list was hilarious. It's HB though. What do you expect?


I can't believe I missed this statement. Lol you are one to talk

But on a more serious note, I am surprised no one mentioned the 4th leading scorer in the country


----------

